# just some pics



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Please don't mind me, just trying to put some snow pics......this is actually not snow snow....but a result of water molecules freezing around smog particles and then attaching itself to whereever the wind blows it..... this is as much snow as we get here hahahaha lasted 2 days !! yay!! hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

WOW..so THIS is what frozen smog looks like?? I wonder why it's not brown?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I guess because it is encapsuled by frozen water particles?


----------

